# لا تبكِ إما راح لا تلتمس



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


الى خبراء اللغة العربية الفصيحة

هذا بيت شعر واريد فهم معنى ( إمّا ) في هذا البيت

لا تبكِ إما راح لا تلتمس
صفحاً فلم ترحم ولم تشفقِ

ما وظيفة كلمة إما في هذا البيت ؟ 

هل معناه ( على ما راح ) ؟ ولماذا ؟


----------



## camerash

على حسب علمي فإن إما هنا  تعني إذا

ولعلك تجد إجابتك في هذا الرابط
http://vb.arabsgate.com/showthread.php?t=533147


----------



## A doctor

لدي كتاب يشرح القصيدة التي بها هذا البيت

وكان الشرح على ان ( إما ) هنا معناها على ما 

ولكن لم اجد هذا المعنى اطلاقاً بالمعاجم


----------



## Bakr

من المحتمل أن يكون هناك خطأ مطبعي، مثل
لا تبكِ عما راح لا تلتمس


----------



## akhooha

أعتقد ان النص الصحيح هو: لا تبكي لما راح لا تلتمس صفحا فلم ترحم ولم تشفق 
أنظر هنا: كم قلت لي اهواك حتى اذا ​


----------



## Bakr

akhooha said:


> أعتقد ان النص الصحيح هو: لا تبكي لما راح لا تلتمس صفحا فلم ترحم ولم تشفق
> أنظر هنا: كم قلت لي اهواك حتى اذا ​


 اطلعت على ذلك الموقع وغيره، ولكن ها هو الأمر بعض المنتديات والذين يكتبون فيها هم مجرد نقلة، أي ينقلون ويدعون ويقلدون..أعتقد أن البيت الشعري للشاعر الأمير الراحل عبد الله الفيصل والقصيدة كأس الخداع، ولا وجود لها على الشبكة كما كتبها الشاعر، بل مجرد شذرات منقولة مضاف إليها أخطاء من نقلها


----------



## akhooha

شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ بكر على المعلومات عن هوية الشاعر وعنوان قصيدته.  عندك الحق ــ فاننا (للأسف) لم نستطع الثقة في كل الأشياء التي نقرأها على الشبكة٠​


----------

